# H.O layout 11x15 room



## Lsmith (Oct 25, 2013)

Well finally I'm starting my bench work. Original idea was to do a 4x8 after weeks of searching watching videos ect..... I decide to build a "custom" layout. Just a pic for now.


----------



## Lsmith (Oct 25, 2013)

Ok so I have made the sides of my layout 30". Will this be wide enough for a loop. I don't really understand the 17-20" radius as I'm a newbie. I mean if its 30" wide I would thing a 27" turn would fit just trying to get everything lined out.


----------



## spoil9 (Dec 24, 2008)

Don't forget that a 20" radius is only half of a circle. So a complete U-turn would be 40" wide. If you are planing a loop on a 30" board, you can use a max of 15" radius, but even then the track would be slightly over the edge of the benchwork as the radius is measured from the center of the track (center between the rails).


----------



## Lsmith (Oct 25, 2013)

Ok thanks. So Here's what I have a 7' long by 2.5" wide. Then I was going with 3 feet wide down my back wall with 6feet long and 2.5" wide along the other wall. Should I make it wider? I really want a continuous running train not point to point.


----------



## spoil9 (Dec 24, 2008)

Sorry, I'm a very visual person so it's hard to picture what you're describing. Most of the layout can be 24-30" wide as you don't need much for straight aways. The only area that needs to be wider is where the track makes a U-turn, (usually at the ends of the layout).
For those areas I would suggest 48" so that you can have a nice 22" radius curve and run most every thing with no problems. You can go down to 18" radius but then longer locos and passenger cars start to have problems on the curve.


----------



## Lsmith (Oct 25, 2013)

Ok my plain was to make a E the sides be 7' by 2.5 middle be 7'long 3 feet wide. My next question. Can I make just the ends 40" wide. For instance instead of a perfect rectangle it would be more of a L shape?


----------



## spoil9 (Dec 24, 2008)

Yes. If you use sectional track you'd be limited to 18" radius, which is 36" diameter. Or if you use flex track you can do a 19" radius which is 38" diameter. Depends on your rolling stock and how close to the edge you feel comfortable having the track run. 

You can also use flex track and a mixture of radi. The turn would start with a 19 or 20" radius and the center of the curve would be a bit sharper. Some people do that and hide the sharper part of the curve with a mountain, tunnel, etc, but I personally don't like it. 

But remember, it's your layout and your trains, so do what you like and feel comfortable with. Everything I'm saying is personal opinion and by no means the only opinion. I'm sure more people will comment in the morning with ideas and suggestions.


----------



## Lsmith (Oct 25, 2013)

Ok cool I'm going to use Atlas code 100 flex track as that's what my lhs recommend. I just don't want to do all this bench work and not have the rolling stock I want. As of now I have zero stock. I know at some point I want a more expensive loco not sure what it was called but the guy said it was for wide radius corners. 19 and above I think. Just to give a idea what I'm after is a train I can leave on and watch it run,but at the same time I want to do a little switching. I'm mainly attracted to the building and modeling as of now .


----------



## Lsmith (Oct 25, 2013)

After moving some table around maybe a H shape would be good? 4' wide in middle then my 7'x2.5 for the sides. It would be the whole room long and with the H I could still get to all my track. Also this would leave me room for a parking lanes on the side not sure if that's correct term.


----------



## wingnut163 (Jan 3, 2013)

you keep coming back to that 2.5 wide. you say you want a loco that the LHS says a min of 19
which is 38"r so you ether dont under stand what spoil is saying plus the LHS, 

2.5 is 29" which will not take a 15"r 

that is tight.

i think you need to rethink your plans, either go with a bigger end of table or dont buy the loco you like.


----------



## Smokinapankake (Sep 8, 2011)

Maybe consider N scale? With a 30" width, you could run a 13" radius, which is pretty generous for N scale, and would allow you to run whatever stock you want.


----------



## Lsmith (Oct 25, 2013)

Sorry my fault there. If I use a 4' wide between my 2.5 there will only be a few inches that's 2.5. Because they will connect so my table will be 7x11 for the most part.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

You have plenty of area in a room the size you have to do
a very nice layout with curves wide enough to run that
big, probably 6 axle, diesel you saw at the hobby shop.

At one point you seemed to suggest a wider table at the
end of a wall run. If that were say 44 or 45 inches wide you
could have a 20" or 21" radius curve. Make the layout an L or 
even a U with those
wider curved sections at each end. You could have the 
continuous running you want yet have room for yards and
industrial spurs.

One other thought, run the layout all around the room by building
a 'bridge' that could be lifted or dropped for access. That could give
you wider curves and more tracks for switching. It's what I have
in a similar size room tho I must 'crawl' under...aaargh!

Don


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

I have a 10x10 room in the basement that I am building benchwork for. I will have three tables 2 feet wide along three walls of the room, then the last table will be 1 foot wide and have either a lift out section, drop down, or lift up. I haven't decided yet. This will be along the wall where the door is. 
I agree with the around the room idea. You will be able to have broader curves, and your trains will look and run better on them.


----------



## Lsmith (Oct 25, 2013)

Thanks guys big help! Update!


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Benchwork looking good. Anxious to see the layout
you plan on it.

Don


----------



## Lsmith (Oct 25, 2013)

Another pic...to the left or room. For 3' it's 2' wide to give room for my closet door. I'm thinking in this area having a storage area I believe it's called.


----------



## Lsmith (Oct 25, 2013)

Pic ^^^^


----------



## Lsmith (Oct 25, 2013)

Ok so here's a new one I can't find the answer for. Ruining 2 lines side x side is there a protocol for how far apart? If I have a 22" corner should I do a 20" or 19" on inside?


----------



## HVF City (Jul 14, 2012)

May I suggest also to paint your walls a nice background color before you do to much on top of the table also. A sky blue, etc. Its only paint and can be redone, but will save you headache later when you have things done and trying to take pictures or paint it later.


----------



## James Stoker (May 19, 2013)

Sounds like you should make a dogbone shaped layout where you bump out the ends of your L so that you have enough room for a functional radius . Here is an example from my layout :










Shelf along wall is 30". Dogbone on the end is 48".


----------



## Lsmith (Oct 25, 2013)

Update panorama view.
Left side is 15' middle is 4' with a 2' angle just on left side. Right side is 7'long and 2.5" wide just on the ends. So trying to explain this my table is 4' wide for 11'. Still struggling for ideas. I'm thinking a staging yard to the left were its 2' for 3'. Hope you guys can de Arkansas this. I think I need to stop focusing on all my table and find a layout for a 4x11 then do stuff off to my squares.


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

I always do the table first, then figure out the track. But, you should always figure out the minimum curve radius first, IMHO.

What you are doing looks good so far.


----------



## Lsmith (Oct 25, 2013)

By table you mean houses buildings roads ect....?


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

Lsmith said:


> By table you mean houses buildings roads ect....?


No, the initial table/benchwork for the track, then tunnels, elevations, etc. Houses and roads come after track laying for me.


----------



## Lsmith (Oct 25, 2013)

Ok thanks that's what I was thinking. I want a tunnel/mountain bad! So is gluing a stack of foamboard then carving out a tunnel and mnt the best way? I know there's more than one way to skin a cat buts what does everything.


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

You can use foam, or chicken wire and plaster of paris cloth. There a lots of different ways.

But, keep in mind you will need access in case of a derailment.


----------



## Lsmith (Oct 25, 2013)

I'm still struggling for a layout maybe tunnels can wait lol. Anyone know of a good site I can look at layouts. Seen every u tube video twice.


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Lsmith you have a super table there. Very different in shape and interesting. I would suggest that you have at least a 48" wide table at each end so you can have a continuous running mainline around the outside. With 48" you can have a 22r outside track and an 18" track inside the 22r track for running a second train. Yes you will want a second train. Install a crossover in each direction somewhere so you can swap tracks with the trains. Then you can do what you want for a town and/or an industrial siding for freight and what-have-you. Pete


----------



## Lsmith (Oct 25, 2013)

Thanks for the info. I made a board with holes in it with 18" to 22" radius. 22 looks easy to do. My biggest problem is I don't want just an oval. To the left u can see its perfect for a rail yard. The middle however is driving me nuts. Maybe something close to a dog bone. I like the 18" inside of 22" good idea


----------



## spoil9 (Dec 24, 2008)

Lsmith said:


> Ok so here's a new one I can't find the answer for. Ruining 2 lines side x side is there a protocol for how far apart? If I have a 22" corner should I do a 20" or 19" on inside?


Not that easy of an answer. Although this chart is a bit hard to read (http://www.nmra.org/standards/sandrp/s-8.html) it gives the minimum safe distance between track centers for different radi curves.
HO Scale is half way down the page. Look for the row that says "Radius-Inches", and starting at the far right column is an 18" radius. Then 20" radius, 23" radius and so on as you move to the left.
The numbers beneath each radius size is the distance between track centers, depending on the size locomotive you want to use. I assume you're not going to be trying to run a Big Boy steam engine so you're gonna want Class I for modern stuff, or Class II for older stuff (40's-60's time frame).

According to the NMRA standards, the minimum safe radius for you using modern diesels is 23" with at least 2 5/16" between track centers in the curves. Since that's not practical for you (nor for my future plans), I would suggest going with a minimum of 2.5" between track centers in the curves.

If you have any more questions, please feel free to ask. It took me a good 15min to learn how to read this darn NMRA chartbut I think I got it now.


----------



## Lsmith (Oct 25, 2013)

Little update.


----------



## Lsmith (Oct 25, 2013)

First try at a river.


----------



## spoil9 (Dec 24, 2008)

Good start.


----------



## Smokinapankake (Sep 8, 2011)

That's the beauty of foam as a baseboard. Easy to carve and unlimited in possibilities. Lightweight, non-toxic, and readily available. Only down side is the dust/chips/particles generated when carving/sanding. Your river looks good. 

Tunnel is built as you suggested: Stack up the layers, carve out the interior, carve the exterior, and coat with drywall compound or thick plaster. Paint, add ground cover, and then populate with whatever bushes/trees/rocks you want!


----------



## Lsmith (Oct 25, 2013)

Thanks for the support! How about a pic.


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

That is coming along nicely!


----------



## Lsmith (Oct 25, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## Lsmith (Oct 25, 2013)

Added more mountain and cave I'm thinking its a good spot to make some moonshine.


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

I never had real moonshine...I would like to try some. During the depression and during prohibition, my great grandfather would distribute bottles out of his baby daughter's stroller. He did anything to keep food on the table and a roof over their heads. This was not my railroader relatives, however.

Now if you can get a small still going up there...you could use a Sleuth smoke generator for visual effect.


----------



## Lsmith (Oct 25, 2013)

Moonshine is huge here in the sticks. If you ever get a chance try it just be carefully stuff is sneaky haha!


----------



## wingnut163 (Jan 3, 2013)

wile in the navy a guy brought some back from home. i sipped it and it took my breath, speech away for ten minutes.

but it was good.


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

I had a friend in Valdosta Georgia who always offered me a shot of moonshine everytime I stopped at his gas station We'd sit in his office and have a nip or two while the oil was changed in my car. Good thing I never stayed very long. Ha! I think good shine is about 110% alcohol (however they test the stuff) and a little taste would send shivers down my spine all the way to my toes. Pete.


----------



## Lsmith (Oct 25, 2013)

Tried my hand at plaster Paris.


----------



## spoil9 (Dec 24, 2008)

Is that a little cave near the bottom?


----------



## Lsmith (Oct 25, 2013)

Yes it good eye. That end of the mountain is open on the end side. I want a little moonshine operation going. "They" also have another access point on top ill get a photo.


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

Lsmith said:


> Moonshine is huge here in the sticks. If you ever get a chance try it just be carefully stuff is sneaky haha!


some of my n.c. mountain buddies had some at a party one weekend.

big, tough, 300# idjit says "ahh i can handle that, yall are a bunch of babys. (he didn't say babys, put u get the idea.)

anyway, chugs down about 8-10 oz water glass, keels over backwards, out for the afternoon and half the night.:retard:

The good stuff is smooth, but it will peel paint.:sold:


----------



## Lsmith (Oct 25, 2013)

That is true the good stuff will get you before you know it. Back to plaster Paris I must have been sipping on some shine when I did it something went wrong. So I took it all off as I was not happy. I tried hand carving and in spots it looks good others not so much. Thinking about buying plaster cloth as it seems harder to mess up. Any suggestions as will I be able to push it into some of my carving? Plaster cloth also seems easyer to paint. Iv watched about a video on u tube I think.


----------



## Lsmith (Oct 25, 2013)

What do you think?


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

Lsmith said:


> What do you think?


i think it should look good:thumbsup:


----------



## Lsmith (Oct 25, 2013)

Some paint I don't care for the color as it doesn't match my 1:1 bluffs and rocks here in the ozarks. Got some paint today.


----------



## wingnut163 (Jan 3, 2013)

looks good up side down. now people from OZ can see it better.


----------



## Lsmith (Oct 25, 2013)

Haha sorry.


----------



## wingnut163 (Jan 3, 2013)

LOL, nice work.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Lsmith said:


> Some paint I don't care for the color as it doesn't match my 1:1 bluffs and rocks here in the ozarks. Got some paint today.


Have you tried the ole mix and match trick? Pick up a palette of
57 cent paints from the Walmart crafts section. Squirt out a little of
this and a drop or two of that, maybe a touch of another color or
so and you'll match anything...even the beautiful shades of
the Ozarks.

Don


----------



## Lsmith (Oct 25, 2013)

You would think being an Automotive painter I could mix the colors I want. I see it in my head just struggling to put it on that way.


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

spoil9 said:


> Depends on your rolling stock and how close to the edge you feel comfortable having the track run.


I inherited a 4 x 8 layout with track right along the edges of the table. I was not comfortable with the track that close to the edge, so I added clear plexiglas walls around the table. They only stick up about 2" above the table top. High enough to catch anything that derails or that I accidentally bump. But low enough that you can look over them and do not feel like you are looking down into a box.

You can get plexiglas from any glass shop -- cut to your specifications, Or if you have a table saw, you can cut your own strips from a larger piece. You can cut it, drill it and sand the rough edges -- just as you would wood.


----------



## Lsmith (Oct 25, 2013)

Finally! I think I'm happy with the results very close to are bluffs around here.


----------



## Lsmith (Oct 25, 2013)

MtRR75 said:


> I inherited a 4 x 8 layout with track right along the edges of the table. I was not comfortable with the track that close to the edge, so I added clear plexiglas walls around the table. They only stick up about 2" above the table top. High enough to catch anything that derails or that I accidentally bump. But low enough that you can look over them and do not feel like you are looking down into a box.
> 
> You can get plexiglas from any glass shop -- cut to your specifications, Or if you have a table saw, you can cut your own strips from a larger piece. You can cut it, drill it and sand the rough edges -- just as you would wood.


I'm lost.


----------



## Lsmith (Oct 25, 2013)

Found these guys making shine.


----------



## spoil9 (Dec 24, 2008)

That is a beautiful rock face. Wanna come over and paint mine like that? I'm an engineer so I naturally don't have a good artist side. 

I assume you scratch built the moon shine still?


----------



## Lsmith (Oct 25, 2013)

Thanks! That's the first rock face I have built and painted. I built the still last night odd parts. The "worm" is a mini flashlight spring.


----------



## Lsmith (Oct 25, 2013)

Update cave.


----------



## Lsmith (Oct 25, 2013)

Did some to my tunnel/mountain.


----------



## Lsmith (Oct 25, 2013)

Who wants updates?


----------



## spoil9 (Dec 24, 2008)

It's only been 6 months, it's about time...


----------



## Lsmith (Oct 25, 2013)

Update new loco


----------



## Lsmith (Oct 25, 2013)

Camping area


----------



## Lsmith (Oct 25, 2013)

Fruit stand by the river. Yes this happens in Ar.


----------



## Lsmith (Oct 25, 2013)

Moonshiner upgraded to a chopper. This was a cheap Rc that broke. Was bright red scuffed and paint.


----------



## Lsmith (Oct 25, 2013)

Fly over


----------



## Lsmith (Oct 25, 2013)

How I asked my GF to marry marry me. I had the loco hidden in the mnt. I then told here to stand over the tracks as the last car was de railing. I got on one knee saying I was going to watch the wheels you just watch the top. I then ran it right under her face.


----------



## Lsmith (Oct 25, 2013)

Man walking across bridge


----------



## Lsmith (Oct 25, 2013)

Dealership still needs work.


----------



## Lsmith (Oct 25, 2013)

Salesman in window.


----------



## Lsmith (Oct 25, 2013)

Happy with the floor took some time going for the old brown concert floor.


----------



## spoil9 (Dec 24, 2008)

You know you can attach more than one picture per post?


----------



## Lsmith (Oct 25, 2013)

No luck with the iPhone. I have tired though will only upload my first photo :/


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Very nice layout Lsmith, those mountains look great.
Hope she said yes. :smilie_daumenpos: :smilie_daumenpos:

Magic


----------



## spoil9 (Dec 24, 2008)

Lsmith said:


> Fly over


Thought about doing this as well, but I'd like to build a small model of the International Space Station, or maybe of the HALO Ring Space Station from the video game and hang it close to the ceiling. Also, I remember seeing a picture on this forum from a guy in Germany who hung scaled hot air balloons. I like that idea as well but don't think hot air balloons fit into my layout.




Lsmith said:


> How I asked my GF to marry marry me. I had the loco hidden in the mnt. I then told here to stand over the tracks as the last car was de railing. I got on one knee saying I was going to watch the wheels you just watch the top. I then ran it right under her face.


Wicked cool. I've seen some real nerdy ways to ask a girl to marry someone, (I'm an electrical engineer by trade) but never with a train. Saved the picture, may have to use it one day... if I ever decide to get married again.



Lsmith said:


> No luck with the iPhone. I have tired though will only upload my first photo :/


That's why I do with Android and a PC  
I assume you're using tapa-talk? Or just uploading from your phones browser?


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Lsmith said:


> How I asked my GF to marry marry me. I had the loco hidden in the mnt. I then told here to stand over the tracks as the last car was de railing. I got on one knee saying I was going to watch the wheels you just watch the top. I then ran it right under her face.


Talk about aFAMILY FRIENDLY hobby...:appl:

Congrats

Don


----------



## Lsmith (Oct 25, 2013)

It's that time of the year again. Who wants some updates.


----------



## saxoliner (Nov 3, 2014)

Some update would be nice, looking good for all i know.


----------



## Shadowplayer (Oct 31, 2014)

Lsmith said:


> It's that time of the year again. Who wants some updates.


How did you go about that waterfall?


----------



## Lsmith (Oct 25, 2013)

The waterfall is something I'm playing with. That was first try.... I used shoe goo. As it was drying I took a small pick and made ripples. I also dipped my pick in little white paint. Also used on way paper. Note the heat from that much shoe goo will melt foam. Suggested to let dry on hard surface.


----------

